# Chateau Rochendaal(B)



## heeftmeer (Nov 24, 2010)

Part of a military site with barracks and this castle.
One of the rooms where set on fire last year and after this the military police is patrolling twice a day. We where lucky and didn't see anyone. 

More on http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=102


----------



## hnmisty (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm glad you got inside too! 
I like the Bayer aspirin 
I take it you are lucky enough to have several of these places near you? I'm jealous!


----------

